
Chrysler shuts down all production - jyrzyk
http://money.cnn.com/2008/12/17/autos/chrysler_shutdown/?postversion=2008121720
======
mcargian
Remember, they always shut down for two weeks this time of year. There are
just extending it by two more weeks. This really isn't surprising or shocking.

~~~
erickhill
It will be a bit more shocking (but not surprising) in '09 when the title is,
"Chrysler shuts down production - forever"

~~~
vaksel
Chrysler has a history of being on the brink of bankruptcy...current situation
is nothing new for them

------
dmix
So this is part lack of capital and part political posture.

------
sarvesh
"continued lack of consumer credit for the American car buyer" says the
company. My message to them it should honestly read "lack of easy credit means
people who are sensible won't buy our sub standard product".

